# Floor Vent Register Covers



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi - we have a new (to us) 25rss and one of the first modifications we were planning on doing - even before taking her out the first time - was replacing the floor registers to the kind that open/close. Thought this would be an easy mod.

HOWEVER ... we haven't been able to find any shallow "low profile" or low drop vent registers - seems like all the ones we're finding at Lowes, Home Depot, even Camping World have a vent depth that is much deeper (like 1 1/2" to 2") than the originals (which are quite shallow - only 3/4-inch drop or so). Seems like to deeper ones would restrict the airflow?

The floor opening in the Outback is 2" to 3" deep (varies), so I guess we would still have SOME airflow, but not near as strong an airflow as we have with the original vent registers.

So, for those of you with "low profile" vents that have shallow depth/drop - where did you find them? Shopping online is difficult because they don't often give the depth measurement.

Thanks in advance,
Cindy


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Found mine at Lowes. Maybe they can special order them if they don't stock them.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Found some at Menards that had a sliding plastic grill plate instead of a louver. Put them in the Kitchen and Living area and left the regular one in the bedroom so that I can force more hot air up there. Nice thing is that the new ones are heavy enough that they stay in placed with out having to screw them down so that when things get dropped down there we can get it easily.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

What year is your 25rss? I replaced the floor vents on my '06 23rs and on the 2010 26FL and did not have a problem as you describe. I will say that the depth on the 26FL is fairly deep. Replaced mine with 3 brushed nickel from Lowe's.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Rayman said:


> What year is your 25rss? I replaced the floor vents on my '06 23rs and on the 2010 26FL and did not have a problem as you describe. I will say that the depth on the 26FL is fairly deep. Replaced mine with 3 brushed nickel from Lowe's.


We have a 2005 25rss. Our floor vents must be a bit more shallow than other models. We found a site online that sells "low drop" vent registers (USAhardware.com) but their website doesn't indicate if they are metal or plastic - will give them a call. I heard some folks had problems with the plastic ones "melting".

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

If all you want to do is cover the vents when not in use, you might consider the magnetic vent covers and just leave the existing vents in place. You can buy them at WalMart for a buck apiece.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> Found some at Menards that had a sliding plastic grill plate instead of a louver. Put them in the Kitchen and Living area and left the regular one in the bedroom so that I can force more hot air up there. Nice thing is that the new ones are heavy enough that they stay in placed with out having to screw them down so that when things get dropped down there we can get it easily.


X2. I bought some nice brushed metal one's at Lowe's, and they, too, had plastic louvres. Notice I said, "Had."

The the first vent upstream from the furnace melted. Not 'liquidy' melted, but I smelled it and the plastic was all mis-shapen. They wouldn't move and everything came apart when I forced them.

The next one upstream from that also eventually warped, but not as bad.

If you can find some that are all metal, then go for it. Or wait and see if you have any problems with the plastic/metal ones. The worst that can happen is like mine. Nice looking, but not able to open and close them.

Mike


----------

